# R.I.P. GEOEGE JARAMILLO



## ro4life66 (Feb 19, 2008)

7 YEARS AGO TODAY GEORGE JARAMILLO PRESIDENT OF ROLLERZ ONLY ALBUQUERQUE CHAPTER WAS MURDERED... WE MISS YOU :tears: 


























:angel:


----------



## Edge 62 (Aug 2, 2010)

RIP :angel:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

I heard Natalia was thinking about bringing the car back out. I would love to see it finished. George had some great ideas for that car.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

He built some nice z's.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

REST IN PEACE bROtha. YOUR CONCEPTS AND IDEALS CONTINUE. KEEPING IT GOING TILL WE MEET AGAIN


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Aug 12 2010, 10:28 PM~18296991
> *He built some nice z's.
> *


was all the same car


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Aug 12 2010, 08:31 PM~18297022
> *REST IN PEACE bROtha.  YOUR CONCEPTS AND IDEALS CONTINUE.  KEEPING IT GOING TILL WE MEET AGAIN
> *


 :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Aug 12 2010, 07:33 PM~18297045
> *was all the same car
> *


I think your wrong. He built one almost of each style. Same colors and style. Would be great if he was still around. Love what he could have done with a new body style.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Aug 12 2010, 10:37 PM~18297095
> *I think your wrong. He built one almost of each style. Same colors and style. Would be great if he was still around. Love what he could have done with a new body style.
> *


Nope

I think I saw that car when it first came out when that asshole threw a bottle of (was it paint thinner?) on it on the highway George was on a mission. It went through a couple name changes but it was the same car.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Aug 12 2010, 09:02 PM~18297359
> *Nope
> 
> I think I saw that car when it first came out when that asshole threw a bottle of (was it paint thinner?) on it on the highway George was on a mission. It went through a couple name changes but it was the same car.
> *


IT WAS THIS CAR ....THIS WAS THE FIRST CASANOVA.....


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Aug 12 2010, 11:30 PM~18297594
> *IT WAS THIS CAR ....THIS WAS THE FIRST CASANOVA.....
> 
> 
> ...


I loved hat car from the beginning. The first real champ from New Mexico.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

Ya I knew he built two bad ass 300z. Had a nice topic. Rip! Bad ass rides!


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

7 yr....R.I.P. i will have a miller lite a shot of crown and a purple hooter, 2 night like old times.......i know u r here with us brother....R/O.4 life


----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

I clearly remember his (I believe) '87 Z31 300ZX in Lowrider with a wall of speakers. What tripped me out was I remember it saying he was still a teenager when he had it!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Aug 12 2010, 09:33 PM~18297626
> *I loved hat car from the beginning. The first real champ from New Mexico.
> *


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Aug 13 2010, 12:14 AM~18298020
> *
> *


Whe Rob was working on my homies Mustang he was telling us about George coming out with the sickest pump rack and tilted, molded front end. He was our hero. We all wanted to build cars like his.

And he personally brought Too Short to ABQ for a concert.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Aug 12 2010, 10:22 PM~18298116
> *Whe Rob was working on my homies Mustang he was telling us about George coming out with the sickest pump rack and tilted, molded front end. He was our hero. We all wanted to build cars like his.
> 
> And he personally brought Too Short to ABQ for a concert.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Aug 13 2010, 12:23 AM~18298134
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


he may be gone but the legend will never die.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Aug 12 2010, 10:27 PM~18298177
> *he may be gone but the legend will never die.
> *


 :thumbsup: :angel:


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

:angel:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...509&hl=CASANOVA


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Aug 12 2010, 10:47 PM~18298392
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...509&hl=CASANOVA
> *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Aug 12 2010, 10:47 PM~18298392
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...509&hl=CASANOVA
> *


 :angel:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

RIP, THEY NEED TO BRING THE CAR BACK AND REP THE RO TO THE FULLO


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

RIP bROtha...RFFR


----------



## B A B A__B O O E Y (Jul 31, 2010)

did they ever catch the killer and if so what happened?


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

Ride in peace. He was way before my time with RO but i still hear all the stories about homie and all the things he did. RFFR


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: 

REST IN PEACE HOMIE


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

RIP..... :angel:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## SnakeShit (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by B A B A__B O O E Y_@Aug 13 2010, 10:00 AM~18301023
> *did they ever catch the killer and if so what happened?
> *


X2


----------



## undercoverusername (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ro4life66_@Aug 12 2010, 07:12 PM~18296835
> *7 YEARS AGO TODAY GEORGE JARAMILLO PRESIDENT OF ROLLERZ ONLY ALBUQUERQUE CHAPTER WAS MURDERED... WE MISS YOU  :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn 7 years already! What ever happend to Casanova?


----------



## undercoverusername (Jul 28, 2010)

Damn 7 years already! What ever happend to Casanova?


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## B A B A__B O O E Y (Jul 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SnakeShit_@Aug 15 2010, 09:15 AM~18313130
> *X2
> *


I GUESS NOBODY WANTS TO TALK ABOUT THAT?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B A B A__B O O E Y_@Aug 17 2010, 09:38 AM~18331184
> *I GUESS NOBODY WANTS TO TALK ABOUT THAT?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## undercoverusername (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by B A B A__B O O E Y_@Aug 17 2010, 07:38 AM~18331184
> *I GUESS NOBODY WANTS TO TALK ABOUT THAT?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B A B A__B O O E Y_@Aug 17 2010, 07:38 AM~18331184
> *I GUESS NOBODY WANTS TO TALK ABOUT THAT?
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS (Oct 3, 2009)

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## B A B A__B O O E Y (Jul 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ese Caqui_@Aug 19 2010, 01:59 PM~18354301
> *:nosad:
> *


Why? Is it that personal?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B A B A__B O O E Y_@Aug 20 2010, 10:23 AM~18361143
> *Why? Is it that personal?
> *


YES


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Aug 20 2010, 11:41 AM~18362610
> *YES
> *


 :wow:


----------



## B A B A__B O O E Y (Jul 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Aug 20 2010, 11:41 AM~18362610
> *YES
> *


I don't see why it should be "personal" if they caught the killer or not.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B A B A__B O O E Y_@Aug 20 2010, 04:47 PM~18364066
> *I don't see why it should be "personal" if they caught the killer or not.
> *


IT IS ONE OF THOSE THINGS THAT IS NOT TALKED ABOUT... THAT IS PRETTY SIMPLE, ENOUGH SAID


----------



## ro4life66 (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by B A B A__B O O E Y_@Aug 17 2010, 07:38 AM~18331184
> *I GUESS NOBODY WANTS TO TALK ABOUT THAT?
> *


 :nono:


----------



## ro4life66 (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Aug 20 2010, 04:47 PM~18364950
> *IT IS ONE OF THOSE THINGS THAT IS NOT TALKED ABOUT... THAT IS PRETTY SIMPLE, ENOUGH SAID
> *


 :thumbsup: :yessad:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B A B A__B O O E Y_@Aug 20 2010, 05:47 PM~18364066
> *I don't see why it should be "personal" if they caught the killer or not.
> *


I wasn't in the club but I knew him. I couldn't care less why or who. It just is homie.


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

i call him a person wit a vision ahead of is time a legend


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## SnakeShit (Jun 30, 2009)

Did he have something other than Cassanova?


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

I DIDN'T KNOW GEORGE BUT WITH ALL DO RESPECT TO HIM, FAMILIA AND HIS 2ND FAMILIA R/O THERE'S NO NEED TO BRING UP THE SUBJECT OF THE TRAGEDY ON HOW WE LOST A GOOD FIGURE IN THE LOW RIDER MOVEMENT JUST WHAT HE'S DONE AND ACCOMPLISH. WISH I WOULD HAVE MEET HIM BUT IN A WAY I DID THROUGH THE MAGAZINE WHICH HE WAS FREQUENTLY ON. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG HECTOR 74_@Aug 29 2010, 08:26 PM~18435549
> *I DIDN'T KNOW GEORGE BUT WITH ALL DO RESPECT TO HIM, FAMILIA AND HIS 2ND FAMILIA R/O THERE'S NO NEED TO BRING UP THE SUBJECT OF THE TRAGEDY ON HOW WE LOST A GOOD FIGURE IN THE LOW RIDER MOVEMENT JUST WHAT HE'S DONE AND ACCOMPLISH. WISH I WOULD HAVE MEET HIM BUT IN A WAY I DID THROUGH THE MAGAZINE WHICH HE WAS FREQUENTLY ON.  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## ro4life66 (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by painloc21_@Aug 13 2010, 09:41 AM~18301249
> *Ride in peace. He was way before my time with RO but i still hear all the stories about homie and all the things he did. RFFR
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Aug 22 2010, 12:58 PM~18376039
> *i call him a person wit a vision ahead of is time a legend
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG HECTOR 74_@Aug 29 2010, 07:26 PM~18435549
> *I DIDN'T KNOW GEORGE BUT WITH ALL DO RESPECT TO HIM, FAMILIA AND HIS 2ND FAMILIA R/O THERE'S NO NEED TO BRING UP THE SUBJECT OF THE TRAGEDY ON HOW WE LOST A GOOD FIGURE IN THE LOW RIDER MOVEMENT JUST WHAT HE'S DONE AND ACCOMPLISH. WISH I WOULD HAVE MEET HIM BUT IN A WAY I DID THROUGH THE MAGAZINE WHICH HE WAS FREQUENTLY ON.  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SnakeShit_@Aug 24 2010, 08:15 AM~18391542
> *Did he have something other than Cassanova?
> *


he had a few cars. I remember a multi colored topled Coupe Deville, black Towncar.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)




----------



## ro4life66 (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## ro4life66 (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by B A B A__B O O E Y_@Aug 20 2010, 08:23 AM~18361143
> *Why? Is it that personal?
> *


are you the guy from howard stern?


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

he was a cool dude every time I got a chance to talk to him RIP homie :angel:


----------



## "D." (May 25, 2012)

SnakeShit said:


> Did he have something other than Cassanova?


:yes: When they did a whole story on LRM about RollerzOnly he also had a red convertible 59 impala :worship: he will always be look it up too


----------



## Mario Loco (Jul 7, 2011)

:angel:uffin:


----------



## Budweiser Bike (Dec 31, 2010)

:angel: R.I.P


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

RIP
:angel:


----------



## Wedo 505 (May 31, 2011)

RIP bROther........:angel:


----------

